# Flavor not penetrating into meat of baby back ribs; bark is good but meat is bland  - help!



## eaglemjb (Aug 10, 2020)

I really like Jeff's rub recipe.  The spice is just right and the bark is good.  But I'm finding the flavor is not penetrating into the meat of my baby back ribs.   I follow his basic instructions to a T.   Remove membrane, use yellow mustard, coat both sides with rub, let it sit, wrap in plastic and sit in fridge overnight.   Using an electric Masterbuilt, I soak hickory and mesquite wood chips and keep the smoke going for several hours.  The ribs usually go 6 hours there at 230 degrees without interruption, then I foil them and put them in just a warm oven for another hour or 2, then eat.  Again, the bark and exterior taste great, but he rib meat is bland and just doesn't have any real flavor.  What am I missing?  Thanks.


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Aug 10, 2020)

Try not soaking the chips, I havent heard of anyone using soaked chips for an MES.


----------



## JC in GB (Aug 10, 2020)

I like giving the ribs a bit of seasoned salt prior to applying Jeff's rub.

I have found that I don't like the mustard rub as much as using no binder.

The extra salt helps the flavor penetrate deeper into the meat.

JC


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 10, 2020)

Lately I just coat the ribs with coarse black pepper. Then every 45 minutes or so, mop them with a mix of BBQ sauce, apple cider vinegar, and brown sugar. If you want more flavor inside the ribs you can inject them with Tony C’s marinade injection. It does take it to another level. And as said above DON’T soak the chips!
Al


----------



## FillYerHands (Aug 10, 2020)

For me, coating meat with liquid like mustard before smoking sets up a barrier to the smoke getting into the meat. So I dry rub, and smoke for at least an hour before applying sauce, if I do at all.


----------



## boykjo (Aug 10, 2020)

Where you getting your meat from?

Boykjo


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 10, 2020)

i've tried mustard before and didn't see any difference so i never use it anymore, i put my rub on the night before, i never wrap, i have a mes 30 and when i used chips i never soaked them i always heard they won't smoke until the water is steamed out of them anyway. ( not sure how true or untrue that is) as for jeff's rub i can't comment i've never used it but maybe as JC mentioned add a little salt to the rub.


----------



## tanglefoot (Aug 10, 2020)

This might seem crazy to some folks, but I have laid a couple slices of bacon  on top of my BBs. Reasoning being is that the rendering fat in the bacon works as a "vehicle" to help get the seasoning into the meat. As bb's usually have a lower fat content, I think it helps with the flavor and moisture. just my $0.02.


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 10, 2020)

Dump the mustard. The seasoned salt in the rub has to penetrate into the meat. The mustard can act like a barrier. 

Or you can inject the rub into the meat the night before using a little apple juice, orange juice, water, chicken broth, etc.


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 10, 2020)

I don't use a mustard slather. 
 If you want the meat wet to hold the rub try this trick.
Give it a very light dash of salt.  Let sit for 30 minutes until it pulls the moisture to the surface.  Rub with your favorite blend.  I use a low salt and no &*$% sugar rub.  Wrap in plastic and fridge to rest.  I prefer overnight, but sometimes it doesn't get that luxury.
I really want the ribs to rest unwrapped in the fridge for many hours to get the sticky pellicule that aids in smoke adhering to the surface as well as penetration.
No experience with a Masterbuilt electric (I currently have a Big Chief Electric, Masterbuilt Pellet Pooper [MPP] and Weber Kettle).  Soaking chips and chunks in the Big Chief resulted in steam.  I use a tube filled with (dry) pellets in both my MPP and my Weber.  Many use a tube or tray with pellets or dust in their electric or other smokers.



 tanglefoot
  I'm going to try the bacon trick on my next baby back cook.


----------



## Hijack73 (Aug 10, 2020)

More rub.  If I have the opportunity I'll rub the night before and let them sit in my garage fridge uncovered.  Then - before they go on the heat, I'll add a little more rub.  Ribs don't need mustard glue but being thinner they'll pick up a light dry brine and that introduces salt into the meat, and salt is the most important seasoning of all.  The rub I add the night before is salt heavy - the re-rub is salt light.  Rub flavors penetrate very little - unless it's a LOOOONGGG brine (dry or wet).   I do butts the same way but I do use mustard on those on the second rub. 

I suspect the mustard is acting as insulation as others have pointed out.  As good of a glue as it is for butt - ribs are flat and hold everything you sprinkle on top.  I don't think I've ever done mustard on ribs. 

If your rub isn't salt heavy you probably can't put on too much.


----------



## forktender (Aug 11, 2020)

Rinse the ribs in cold water, add an even layer of your favorite rub or so salt, pepper, garlic powder and onion powder. Then wrap them tightly in plastic wrap and put them in the refer overnight or at least 2 hours. Then fire up the smoker. While the smoker is coming up to temp unrap the ribs, while they are still wet sprinkle on a layer of your favorite rub or another layer or S.P.O.G. Toss them on the smoker while they are still cold it will help with the smoke ring.

Don't soak the chips, because they will take longer to start smoking and you want the smoke to hit your ribs or any other type of meat right when it goes into the smoker. If you think the chip tray need more chips just pull it out and refill it. While you have the smoke chamber open mist the ribs with 50/50 mix of H2o and either apple cider vinegar or apple juice. I like using a 50/50 mix of H2o and pineapple juice or peach nectar, use what you like. The extra moisture will help the smoke adhere to the ribs better than if they are dry.

Good luck.
Dan


----------



## eaglemjb (Aug 11, 2020)

eaglemjb said:


> I really like Jeff's rub recipe.  The spice is just right and the bark is good.  But I'm finding the flavor is not penetrating into the meat of my baby back ribs.   I follow his basic instructions to a T.   Remove membrane, use yellow mustard, coat both sides with rub, let it sit, wrap in plastic and sit in fridge overnight.   Using an electric Masterbuilt, I soak hickory and mesquite wood chips and keep the smoke going for several hours.  The ribs usually go 6 hours there at 230 degrees without interruption, then I foil them and put them in just a warm oven for another hour or 2, then eat.  Again, the bark and exterior taste great, but he rib meat is bland and just doesn't have any real flavor.  What am I missing?  Thanks.


Thank you all for the many great tips.   I will definitely be losing the mustard, and not soaking my chips.  I'll also incorporate many of the tips about salt and other techniques.  I've been buying the shrinkwrapped frozen ribs, will look at fresh from butcher case.  Thanks again!


----------



## schlotz (Aug 11, 2020)

Better to use a pellet tray for smoke generation vs the chips. Also search on 'mailbox' modification for the MES.  BTW: nothing wrong with ribs that come cryovaced and frozen. Thaw them properly then have at it.


----------



## eaglemjb (Aug 11, 2020)

Do you recommend using the water pan or no?   I have been using it but recently read somewhere not to.


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Aug 11, 2020)

I dont use the water pan for anything other than a drip pan. Ive used it once or twice and didnt really make much of a difference to me.


----------



## Sharpie83 (Aug 11, 2020)

As others have said don't soak the chips.  I like to keep a small blow torch to help jump start my chips in my electric smoker.


----------



## schlotz (Aug 13, 2020)

The MES really doesn't need a water pan, read that many do not use it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 13, 2020)

Try Brining the Ribs. Soak at least overnight, longer is ok. Make a  batch of Jeff's Rub No Salt and use that on the Ribs. The Brine is Awesome for Chicken too...JJ 

*Families Favorite Brine*

1/2C Kosher Salt
2T Paprika
2T Gran. Garlic
2T Gran. Onion
2T Dry Thyme
2T Black Pepper
1C Vinegar (Any)
1-Gal Cold Water, or as needed to cover meat.
1/2C Brown Sugar, Optional
1T Red Pepper Flake Optional

Mix well and Soak the Meat over night or up to 24 Hours.


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 13, 2020)

Agree with all above.  I use an MES 40 electric.  No water pan, only the drip pan.  Using an AMNPS pellet tube for smoke.  Keep top vent all the way open. I use Jeff's original Rub.  I don't use any binder to keep the rub on the ribs, their natural moisture works fine.  I wrap them rubbed overnight.  Just before going onto the smoker, I add more rub.

After 2-3 hours, I add more rub, then wrap for 2 hours or more until finished.  I usually cook 5-6 hours total until IT hits 195.  I keep the smoke going, even when wrapped.  Some disagree with this, but I feel it couldn't hurt.  Let us know how the next one goes.


----------



## eaglemjb (Aug 13, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Agree with all above.  I use an MES 40 electric.  No water pan, only the drip pan.  Using an AMNPS pellet tube for smoke.  Keep top vent all the way open. I use Jeff's original Rub.  I don't use any binder to keep the rub on the ribs, their natural moisture works fine.  I wrap them rubbed overnight.  Just before going onto the smoker, I add more rub.
> 
> After 2-3 hours, I add more rub, then wrap for 2 hours or more until finished.  I usually cook 5-6 hours total until IT hits 195.  I keep the smoke going, even when wrapped.  Some disagree with this, but I feel it couldn't hurt.  Let us know how the next one goes.


I love all the great tips, and I will be using them for sure going forward.  I'll post after the next batch of ribs, thanks again to everyone.


----------



## BigTurtle (Aug 13, 2020)

Well I don't do any of that but I do make my own rub, I do have a specific process I follow, and I do keep the ribs moist until wrapped. Granted these are spare ribs but I do all of my ribs the same way. I like how pig tastes. I try not to overpower the sweet natural taste of pork. I'm editing this post to add that all of the advice given does have merit. These other smokers are well versed in meat, rubs, sauces and smoke. Ribs are like wives, sports cars and other things where all of our tastes differ. Take notes and try different combinations until you hit that magical combination.


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 13, 2020)

Those Ribs look fantastic!  Beautiful work.


----------



## BC Buck (Aug 16, 2020)

I see a lot of major bbq teams wining $ that use mustard slather. Try a different meat suppler. With all the steroids there using for weight gain, chicken, pork and now beef dont have the flavor it use too.


----------



## bgaviator (Aug 21, 2020)

I've often wondered if using mustard on my ribs, pork butt, and brisket is what causes me to have trouble getting bark to form?  I use a kamado and it's a super moist environment as it is....I can't help but wonder if having the mustard layer keeps everything TOO wet?  Thoughts?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 21, 2020)

I've applied Rub with and without Mustard and didn't  notice a difference in flavor penetration.  Injection is the most effective way to get flavor in meat, followed by Brining...JJ


----------



## Backyard Hero (Aug 21, 2020)

What I like to do is on the night before, remove the membrane, wipe ribs down with a paper towel. Then I coat the ribs with italian dressing. I use home made dressing, but I'm Sicilian, so use whichever you like. I put them on a tray and cover with plastic wrap. I do not wrap the individual racks. Day of the smoke, wipe them off really well, and rub them down. I don't skimp on my rub either. I generally don't even put sauce on mine. I don't wrap them and I don't spray them. Also, I'm on a master built propane smoker. Plain water in the tray.  My rub is:

1 tbsp garlic powder
1 tbsp onion powder
1 tbsp brown sugar
1 tbsp salt
Fresh cracked black pepper
1 tbsp paprika
1 tsp ground clover
1/2-1 tsp cayenne pepper
A shake or 2 of chipotle powder
1 tsp of white sugar

Adjust amounts to your taste. Those numbers are where I like to start. Good luck!!


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 21, 2020)

eaglemjb said:


> Do you recommend using the water pan or no?   I have been using it but recently read somewhere not to.


If you live in an area with dry air (RH% below 50) you will benefit from a water pan in your smoker.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 21, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> If you live in an area with dry air (RH% below 50) you will benefit from a water pan in your smoker.



LOL...Not a situation you find yourself in much...Eh, my friend?...JJ


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 21, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> LOL...Not a situation you find yourself in much...Eh, my friend?...JJ


NOPE!!


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 21, 2020)

We are having an exceptionally moist summer.  Need to send our weather people south for a year to realize high dew point means rain even if you didn't see it coming. Got it twice this week.

I smoked a pair of spares last weekend in the pooper with a smoke tube.  1 rack was for vac packing for later.  The other was froze for finishing in tomato based sauce that is my wife's favorite.  I sampled and the smoke flavor was very good.
I think my other suggestion is make sure your spares or baby backs are cold as in fresh from the fridge when putting on the smoker.


----------



## bgaviator (Aug 22, 2020)

wow, Italian dressing marinade? never would have thought of that!  I will have to try this out sometime.  I used to marinade chicken in Italian dressing all the time until i came up with my own concoction.  



Backyard Hero said:


> What I like to do is on the night before, remove the membrane, wipe ribs down with a paper towel. Then I coat the ribs with italian dressing. I use home made dressing, but I'm Sicilian, so use whichever you like. I put them on a tray and cover with plastic wrap. I do not wrap the individual racks. Day of the smoke, wipe them off really well, and rub them down. I don't skimp on my rub either. I generally don't even put sauce on mine. I don't wrap them and I don't spray them. Also, I'm on a master built propane smoker. Plain water in the tray.  My rub is:
> 
> 1 tbsp garlic powder
> 1 tbsp onion powder
> ...


----------

